# Chad Savage Goes 3D at Haunted Portraits



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Haunted Portraits has teamed up with dark artist Chad Savage, transforming his amazing 2D works into eye-popping 3D. Never one to rest on our laurels we wanted to bring something completely new to horror fans everywhere and we've done it with our 3D Enchantographs. I approached Chad a few months ago with the concept. The idea is so cutting edge I had to really work at explaining exactly what these would look like. I don't think it really sunk in 'til Chad received the prototype and responded with "How cool is it to have a talented outfit like Haunted Portraits turn your spooky art into a 3D experience? REAL cool, that's how cool. I couldn't be more tickled!" No sooner was that prototype in his hands when he was asking how quickly he could get some produced to take with him to HauntCon. The great news is these will be ready for Hauntcon so if you're at the show stop by and have Chad show the new dimension in horror. The first creation from our laboratory is Hal(C)low(N)een. If clowns make your skin crawl then this one is going to give you nightmares. We already have two more pieces of Chad's in the works and we will continue to add more of his works to our gallery in the near future. To get a look at Hal(C)low(N)een and to get a sneak peek at his upcoming releases visit Chad's exhibit in our 3D Dark Art Gallery http://www.hauntedportraits.com/3D_Gallery/Chad_Savage/Chad_Savage_3D_art_Gallery.htm


----------

